# bio magnet clarifier



## brian102

just dumping in my live sand and there was a little bag of bio magnet clarifier says suppose to reduce cloudiness faster, on the last sw fish tank i set i dont remember adding anything like this i thought we just waited but maybe not? anyone use it? says safe for all fish


----------

